# minimum acreage for private antlerless?



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

I checked the dnre websites antlerless section and cold not find anything.
I will be applying in the N/W lower in one of the "shaded purple" DMU's.


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

I believe the minimum acreage for antlerless permits was dropped before last season (was 40 acres). Can someone verify that?
You still need the phone number of a landowner from the DMU.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

PWood is correct , no minimum acreage/still need the phone number of a landowner from that DMU.. 

If I recall was dropped in '08 ?


----------

